# Escort turkey extreme-any reviews?



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So I'm thinking of possibly picking one of these up for turkey and coyotes. Basically a gun I can beat up. Anyone have any experience with these? I've seen good reviews from guys that have actually used them, and then the naysayers because it's Turkish made. Should I look at these, or just wait and get something different?


----------

